# Cognitive Function stereotypes?



## Polypterus (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been forming a lot of stereotypes as to how cognitive functions work, an obviously unhealthy trait. This boils down to several reasons, as listed below.

There are certainly a lot of descriptions of the cognitive functions on this side. What I've noticed, or in this case, may not have noticed, is the lack of explanation as to how each cognitive function changes as it moves down the order of functions (From dom, aux, tert, inferior). How should these functions change? 

Also, as it appears, all types use each and every single cognitive functions. However, there has been no attempt to distinguish the level of usage of cognitive functions that is common for all human beings. Is this possible? 

How clear should the usage and non-usage of certain cognitive functions be for a certain personality?
Is my approach to understanding cognitive functions inaccurate?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Excellent points.

It definitely matters how far down in "usage" a function is, and how it is seen. In particular, a person will have the most problems with the function in the inferior position. Ti doms see Fe as manipulative and shallow, but Fe doms see it as harmonious and generous. Fi doms see Te as authoritative and unforgiving, but Te doms see it as efficient and fair.

I definitely think we use all the functions, but as for measuring this "use", it is not scientifically validated. They are merely theoretical constructs at this point.


----------



## Polypterus (Oct 27, 2011)

To be honest, I posted this thread as a way of averting further stereotypes; there is a tendency for me to form them indiscriminately. In terms of each function order, what kind of frequency are we looking at, especially when it concerns something as abstract and as powerful as Ni; how conscious are we about the process?

We all know there are perception and judgement functions. Now it doesn't make sense to judge prior to perception, because you will have no interpreted information to even conclude about. So how does this affect, in the case of maybe an INTP, Ti before Ne?

And most of all, the elusive shadow functions, are they truly unused, or how do the functions add up to create their illusions, and how these differ from the actual function itself. How do this differ in difficulty, to our weaker function sets then?

Yes, I'm still trying to figure out INTJ or INTP.


----------

